# programme pour écouter france culture en différé



## clochelune (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à vous

j'espère poser ma question au bon endroit, sinon vous pouvez déplacer mon message sans souci

j'ai un problème avec france culture

j'ai pu télécharger un petit programme pour écouter les émissions en direct (merci à audrey - mama cass) mais quand je vais ici par exemple

http://sites.radiofrance.fr/chaines...s/carimeaquoi/index.php?emission_id=145060160

 ça ne marche pas (et on ne peut podcaster)

j'ai VLC qui s'ouvre, j'entends une minute puis ça se stoppe, se brouille

alors que pas mal d'émissions, d'archives m'intéresseraient (pas forcément en podcast et certaines ne sont pas proposées en podcast)

quelqu'un saurait-il avec quel programme je pourrai les écouter ?
si quelqu'un avait un lien à me proposer pour télécharger le plug in adéquat, mille mercis (je suis sous snow leopard)

je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solutions

bon printemps  à vous

oups j'aurais mieux fait de le déposer dans P2P, vidéo et musique en ligne... si vous voulez déplacer... désolée


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

bonjour

sujet traité
en fait concernant les sites radio france c'est mêmez assez facile de remonter librement en archives même en theorie plus dispos

souvent il suffit de faire joujou avec les dates dans l'identité du flux
( voir archives où plusieurs sujets en parlent)


----------



## clochelune (24 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> sujet traité
> en fait concernant les sites radio france c'est mêmez assez facile de remonter librement en archives même en theorie plus dispos
> ...



oui mais j'ai du mal à savoir quels mots clés utiliser pour bien consulter les archives

donc si quelqu'un peut me mettre des liens vers ces archives que je n'ai pas dénichées, ça sera avec plaisir

bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même recherche google ou yahoo( ou autres ) mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co ( ajout des termes à chercher)

exemple

demo


et tu tombes par exemple sur ca
http://forums.macg.co/4541309-post24.html


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

Un coup d'oeil ici


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Un coup d'oeil ici


aucun rapport avec le sujet 
pour le direct  y a pas eu de souci evoqué

c'est dans le titre pourtant: gestion du  differé


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

sorry pour le hors sujet, je retourne à ma sieste :sleep:


----------



## clochelune (24 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> aucun rapport avec le sujet
> pour le direct  y a pas eu de souci evoqué
> 
> c'est dans le titre pourtant: gestion du  differé



en effet, pour le direct, j'ai trouvé déjà! merci quand même

et merci pascal, je vais voir tout cela

il faut vraiment que j'apprenne à mieux utiliser la fonction recherche du forum

bonne soirée à toi et à vous

edit : lol pour google et "alors tu y arriveras sans nous la prochaine fois" ;-) message reçu!! je fais souvent des recherches via google avant de poster ici, mais parfois j'utilise les mauvais termes, d'où les échecs!

là j'ai de quoi voir venir!!

pascal : Fstream exactement le programme que j'ai téléchargé pour le direct ;-) très bien!
je décortique tous les liens pour le différé!!

 je ne cherche pas à enregistrer des émissions différées mais juste les écouter sur le site, écouter les archives et avec tous les liens je suis parfois perdue car je reste une grande débutante malgré mes années d'ancienneté!!
j'ai mieux compris certaines choses mais ce qui est musique, video etc, c'est un peu du latin pou moi dès que ça déborde d'iTunes et des sentiers habituels je ne comprends plus rien et suis totalement perdue dans ce qu'il faudrait télécharger de SIMPLE (comme Fstream pour le direct)


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

un detail
le groupe radio France change de temps en temps son adressage de flux
ce qui rend les ecoutes d'archives très tres anciennes ( je parle d'années en arriere) inoperantes
sauf si on a par hasard gardé certaines anciennes adresses

--
je te conseille de créer un fichier textedit ( ou autre)
avec des listes d'émissions et  d'adresses d'émission
qui serviront de modèles pour changer les dates

en gros tu auras 2 formes
ce genre
radiofrance.fr/play_aod.php?BR=13867&BD=07112008

 ou ce genre 
tv-radio.com/ondemand/nomdelaradio du groupe//nom de l'emission/20090205.ram

en violet les dates avec lesquelles on fait joujou
( dates en divers sens  jour /mois/année  ou annee/mois / jour  etc)

et on reporte dans real player
et voilà


----------



## clochelune (24 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> un detail
> le groupe radio France change de temps en temps son adressage de flux
> ce qui rend les ecoutes d'archives très tres anciennes ( je parle d'années en arriere) inoperantes
> sauf si on a par hasard gardé certaines anciennes adresses
> ...



merci mais c'est vraiment du latin pour moi cher Pascal!!

real player, là ça va!

un fichier text edit, je sais créer mais ensuite, quand par exemple j'ai mis le lien au premier message, je fais comment pour l'entendre ? je jongle avec quoi dans text edit etc ? je suis mais alors totalement dans la plus grande perplexité!!!!!!!

quand je dis que je suis une grande débutante en ce qui concerne la musique, la vidéo etc, tu commences à comprendre pourquoi les recherches ne m'aidaient guère... tout ça c'est vraiment du latin pour moi

n'y a-t-il pas des tutoriels clairs et efficaces comme les faisais audrey sur son site rhinos-mac (ou dans mac os x facile les exemples étaient simples à comprendre) là je nage intégralement... je vais tenter de voir ça de plus près....

merci encore de ta patience!!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

m'enfin c'est TRES simple!

tu as un modele
par exemple pour telle chronique franceculture
le lien aura une DATE
(comme montré AU DESSUS)
sur ton fichier texte 
tu modifies la date pour y mettre celle de l'émission  que TU souhaites ecouter
et dans real player 
ouvrir site blabla 
et tu mets l'url  modifiée de cette emission 
si modif correcte et flux encore sur serveur ( même hors listing d'acces officiel) ca passe
-
et NON tu ne trouveras aucun  tuto car c'est une bidouillerie de contournement des limites imposées par Radio France !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> &#8230;quelqu'un saurait-il avec quel programme je pourrai les écouter ?


Pour écouter et enregistrer (pour les écouter en différé) les émissions des radios, il y a *FStream*. Il est gratuit et fonctionne très bien. Il permet l&#8217;enregistrement en MP3, AAC, AIFF, WAVE. 

Hélas, la qualité est juste passable sur les stations de Radio France (128 kbps).

Adresses de diffusion :

France Inter :

http://www.tv-radio.com/station/france_inter_mp3/france_inter_mp3-128k.m3u

http://mp3.live.tv-radio.com/franceinter/all/franceinterhautdebit.mp3


France Info :
http://players.creacast.com/creacast/france_info/playlist.m3u

France Culture :
http://www.tv-radio.com/station/france_culture_mp3/france_culture_mp3-128k.m3u

http://mp3.live.tv-radio.com/franceculture/all/franceculturehautdebit.mp3


France Musique :
http://www.tv-radio.com/station/france_musique_mp3/france_musique_mp3-128k.m3u

http://mp3.live.tv-radio.com/francemusique/all/francemusiquehautdebit.mp3


FIP : 
http://www.tv-radio.com/station/fip_mp3/fip_mp3-128k.m3u

http://mp3.live.tv-radio.com/fip/all/fiphautdebit.mp3

France vivace :
http://mp3.live.tv-radio.com/francevivace/all/francevivacehautdebit.mp3


----------



## clochelune (25 Mars 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Pour écouter et enregistrer (pour les écouter en différé) les émissions des radios, il y a *FStream*. Il est gratuit et fonctionne très bien. Il permet l&#8217;enregistrement en MP3, AAC, AIFF, WAVE.
> 
> Hélas, la qualité est juste passable sur les stations de Radio France (128 kbps).
> [/url]



Fstream je l'ai mais il me permet d'écouter en direct! certaines émissions en différées sur france culture, impossible! je l'ai déjà précisé mais merci

car je ne tiens pas à enregistrer... juste écouter les différés

Pascal merci de tes explications, je vais essayer voir si j'ai bien compris et viendrai te dire (ça peut prendre quelques jours d'autant que je vais être occupée d'aujourd'hui à dimanche)

bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2010)

tu peux aussi faire autrement
tu lances via le site un  lien d'ecoute
ca s'ouvre dans real player
il memorise les derniers trucs ouverts

ensuite dans ouvrir le site lien web 
tu auras cette adresse " corrigeable" ( niveau date)

perso je prerfere corriger dns un fichier à moi


----------

